# AR Responsibilities



## KristinM522 (May 29, 2013)

Good Morning!! 

I just have a general question for my fellow coders, I was wondering how many of you have responsibilities in A/R in addition to your coding duties? Aside from helping with coding questions when claims are denied etc, I mean actually getting on the phone and doing the collections and fighting with the insurance companies on denials/appeals etc.. 

I appreciate any feedback from everyone!! Thanks so much!
Kristin


----------



## maddismom (May 29, 2013)

In previous positions, I have done everything above except for collections from the patient or patient contact.


----------



## bridgettemartin (May 29, 2013)

At one point, I was assigned a portion of A/R in addition to my coding duties.  As our Practice expanded, however, it became too much, so the A/R portion was given to a dedicated A/R person.


----------



## kgoldman CPC COC (May 29, 2013)

*kgoldman CPC CPC-H*

I have done it all and then some.    Actually it was not all that bad, enjoyed the change of pace.  But I would not want to do it all the time!


----------



## KristinM522 (May 29, 2013)

Thank you for your feedback! I currently and the only coder in my office (of 12 physicians) and I do all the surgical coding, answer all the coding issues we get back from insurance companies, take care of all the day to day coding issues in the office (basically anything coding related comes my way) I also do weekly chart audits and have recently started posting patient and secondary insurance payments (which is a nice change of pace from the brain damage you can get from coding  I am not the least bit interested in doing A/R however my administrator is continually trying to push me in that direction. As most of you said, I think it would be OK as a back up or to just HELP but to make it a primary responsibility seems to much for me to handle (especially since its our second biggest insurance company she wants me to take on) I just wanted to make sure it wasnt typical for the coder to also take on such other major responsibilities (being that we are a medium sized practice, and we have 4 other people that do strictly A/R)

Thank you all again! I look forward to hearing from more of our fellow coders!


----------



## gurtmurt79 (May 29, 2013)

I do all coding, billing, and AR, as well as answer phone calls, and schedule appointments when needed.


----------



## ChrisZim (Jun 13, 2013)

I have done everything from scheduling, medical assistant work and transcription as an office manager!  Falls under that "other duties as may be assigned" clause!  As an A/R Manager though, my job was primarily to monitor reports, payment/denial patterns and keep the practice apprised of coding changes (Oncology, so there was a lot of change all the time...).  I also was responsible for reviewing/approving all refund requests - which my CPC was helpful with since I could write letters disputting erroneous refund requests - and I also helped out with upper level appeals where the regular claim clerk needed the documentation to support the charge.  In the current market I think the more experience you can get, and the more versatile you can be in helping your practice, the better the job security and the easier case it is to ask for an increase.  I also learned alot about payers and claim processing which helped with coding to meet payer requirements and helping patients understand their coverage better.


----------

